# bachmanns trainset 4-6-0 and the anniversary 4-6-0



## james bond (Oct 19, 2008)

dear all as being new to g scale Im going to ask a dumb question-whats the difference between bachmanns new trainset 4-6-0 locos with the new drives and the anniversary locos with their new drives.Is it cosmetics or are the drives different or a combination of both . I have the new pennsy set it runs very well but dont have an annie to compare. Sorry about thi dumg question but its driving me crazy. thanks alot for any answes.-


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it detailing and cosmetics. The Annie has nice backhead and cab detailing, metal siderods, valve gear and piping, etc. 

Here's a nice pic from Raymond's site - http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Bachmann_Annie_UP_08022005_640_0028.JPG 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Annie is just the fancy big-hauler. Metal side rods, valve gear and lots of really nice detail.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There _is_ a difference! While the Big-Hauler and "Annie" utilize the same internal gearing the outside appearance of the Annie is more than just mere detailing! The original Big Hauler utilized plastic detail parts while the various versions eventually upgraded to metel detailing parts but the Annie was almost completely re-designed. The level of detailing is _almost _that of a _Spectrum_ locomotive. The rivets are now the proper size and the valve gearing is all metal. If the Annie had been Bachmann's first Big Hauler I guarantee you that Bachmann would be considered _THE_ premier LS model locomotive manufacturer! I am surprised that Bachmann is still even manufacturing the original design when the Annie is so much superior!


----------



## james bond (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks like you can get the parts from bachmann to upgrade the big haulers to the annie models.once again thanks for the help


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want an Annie, buy one. I've seen them as low a $120. 

Big Haulers make great bash material. 

One tip: Don't let your annie bash the pavement. Those pretty little details scatter a long way


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like you can get the parts from bachmann to upgrade the big haulers to the annie models


I find that surprising and highly unlikely. No-one has managed to get Bachmann to provide any parts. All they do is fix your loco per the warranty. 

George Schreyer's "tech tips" has good 'big hauler' info: http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html


----------



## james bond (Oct 19, 2008)

not if one of your wives best friends works for the parts dept!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By james bond on 10/26/2008 3:53 PM
not if one of your wives best friends works for the parts dept!





Aren't you clever, 007?













-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to refrain from 007 jokes. I figure he's heard plenty  

But then, I do have to maintain my "Brat" rating


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like you can get the parts 

one of your wives best friends works for the parts dept 


_







You really mean:_







"It looks like *I *can get parts ... but not *you*."


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have never had a problem getting parts from B-mann. I thinkn it's all in who you get to talk to. Granted, sometimes they have sent the wrong stuff but the right one eventually comes. To date I have recieved 2 shotgun stacks and builders plate for shays, flywheel, piston arm and flywheel gear box for climax, metal side rods for annies & tender trucks for a 2-6-0 (the lil one). Typically they say $8 sometimes $10 plus postage. They put an invoice in the box and when you get it you mail them a check. The guy even said when i get my climax gearbox call him and he'd tell me how to get it out and in the easy way, which he did. He was on the phone with me for a half hour. Hahah maybe thats why people cant get through to them!! 

For my HO stuff I have no problem either. I send it in, they repair or replace it. Done. 

I had some N scale locos I bought off ebay that were damaged for real cheap, so I could fix em. I called B-mann for parts and they said send it in. I told them i wasn't the original owner, and was told it doesn't really matter. So, I sent in the loco and I think $15, they couldn't fix it so they sent me a new one. So I had a new updated N&W 611 J class for like $30.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never had a problem getting parts from B-mann

I stand corrected. I haven't tried for years, and I have read lots of complaints about them not answering the phone - now we know why.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Before prices started going up I purchased the new undec Annie for $99. What a great loco runs great and lots of detail. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently bought an Annie on ebay to use in a kitbash, $75, I was amazed again at what a buy the thing is. I could hardly bring myself to cut it up. The detail is great, and the latest model, the most recent iteration, is solidly constructed , runs well, and pulls well too.For a long time my annie ran without the pilot derailing, but lately it's started to derail--I may have to check the gage. Otherwise it's solid and reliable


----------

